

Top Bootstrap Extensions - magifox_themes
http://magifox.com/top-bootstrap-extensions/

======
gadders
As the Site and Submitter seem the same, a typo heads-up:

As you probably know, a new version of _Bootsrap_ Framework was released
recently. At the same time, they’ve announced that 4th version will be
available soon (When? Who knows…)

